# What a difference a year can make



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2018)

1st photo is Oshkosh 2017, second is from Oshkosh 2018










Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2018)

Competent labour, and lots of it. Something not all restorers can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Competent labour, and lots of it. Something not all restorers can get.


And loads of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Jeff


----------



## rochie (Aug 21, 2018)

wow, looks like they got their moneys worth though !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> And loads of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> Jeff



Of course. That's a given for all restorations!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow! Great work they've done!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2018)

Excellent.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 29, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Competent labour, and lots of it. Something not all restorers can get.



They _can_ all get it. they just need to pay for it.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 29, 2018)

I had a friend owned a P-51.
Only difference between a boat and a plane?
A bigger hole up there to trow your money into.
Russ had a radiator overhaul, got a deal, $5,000.00
the year, 1991.........................


----------

